# E:/Setup.Exe is not a valid Win32 Application



## XCmarsh29X (Apr 19, 2012)

Yesterday i was reformat my Computer and i Have CD For Warcraft III Frozen Throne.. Then its Reading but when i click "AutoPlay" and they come this E:/Setup.Exe is not a valid Win32 Application.. and All Files is Blank Warcraft Setup have no wallpaper...  

THankkss..


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 19, 2012)

Since you just reformatted your system, you have a corrupt install.  Try reinstalling Windows again but this time do a full format, not a quick format.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 19, 2012)

You could use KillDisk to totally wipe the drive before you install your OS.
It will make sure that all free space is available and kill any virus you may have had.
It's free, get the DOS version: http://www.killdisk.com/


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 19, 2012)

you could also use DBAN. Also free. Just make sure that you have all USB storage drives out and disconnect any drives you are not wiping. When you boot type "Autonuke" and it will do the DOD 3 pass wipe. Does the same job as killdisk.


----------



## XCmarsh29X (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

